# Why is my left trap so much bigger than my right?



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 26, 2015)

So my left trap muscle is much larger than my right when flexed, I do have a small hand injury on my right hand or my tendons and ligaments were sliced through so I can not curl the tips of my last two fingers on my right hand in, and that means I do not have a complete grip on the dumbbell but I'd still shrug the same weight on both sides for the same amount of reps and I'm wondering if me not being able to fully curl the tips of my last two fingers on that dumb bill is affecting the growth of my trap, my muscles tend grow evenly everywhere else, except for the fact that my right leg muscles are bigger than my left. Lol just looking for an explanation or possible way to fix this


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2015)

If that's the reason,  you could try hooks or straps.  Have you watched yourself in the mirror?


----------



## MikeRoss (Feb 26, 2015)

This is pretty common. deadlifts are usually the culprit.  If you are using a over-underhand grip on your deads (left palm towards your body, right hand facing away) your left trap is getting a ton of contraction, switch it to an under-overhand grip until things even out. 

good luck bro, stay safe


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 26, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> If that's the reason,  you could try hooks or straps.  Have you watched yourself in the mirror?


I watch myself in the mirror every time but movements seem to be the same on both sides, I usually do sets of 30 with 90 to 100 pound dumbbells and I'll do 10 looking straight ahead 10 looking straight up in 10 looking straight down and I hold the last rep as long as I can


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 26, 2015)

MikeRoss said:


> This is pretty common. deadlifts are usually the culprit.  If you are using a over-underhand grip on your deads (left palm towards your body, right hand facing away) your left trap is getting a ton of contraction, switch it to an under-overhand grip until things even out.
> 
> good luck bro, stay safe


Good advice I will give that a try


----------



## Sandpig (Feb 27, 2015)

I wouldn't stress over it. As I've stated before, I've pretty much have an imbalance with every body part.


----------

